# Pentagon's Plan for Possible airstrikes on Iran



## Aggie08 (Sep 4, 2007)

The Raw Story | Pentagon draws 'Three-day blitz' plan for Iran

I don't think we need another war, but if we need to take action against them, this is the way to do it. Besides, if we don't do it Israel will most likely take the initiative.

Does anyone know what their army and air force look like? A quick glance at Wikipedia (Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) reveals a good deal of old US equipment, mixed with Russian planes and Chinese license-built MiGs.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2007)

> According to the paper, one Washington source said the "temperature was rising" to launch an Iranian attack inside the Bush administration. This information comes on the heels of reports from the International Atomic Energy Agency last week that cited "significant cooperation" with Iran over its nuclear program, including the slowing of uranium enrichment.



We do not need another war...... the military does not have the man
power for another ground war. If we hit them with air strikes and wipe
everything out, there would probably not be a need for a ground war.
It's crasy......

Charles


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 5, 2007)

They have quite a collection of equipment....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> They have quite a collection of equipment....



And 90 percent of it is outdated, in very bad condition or does not work at all.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 5, 2007)

ccheese said:


> We do not need another war...... the military does not have the man
> power for another ground war. If we hit them with air strikes and wipe
> everything out, there would probably not be a need for a ground war.
> It's crasy......
> ...



We could utterly destroy Iran's military. We could put forces on the ground to decimate them in a conventional war. That's not an issue or concern. It's the aftermath that would be an issue. What we do not have is manpower to occupy and rebuild Iran.


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2007)

wasn't the above brought up nearly a month or longer ago right on these forums ?

let Israel deal with the Persians..............it's pay-back time ! 8)


----------



## Udet (Sep 5, 2007)

Erich:

I fail to understand why is it so many believe Israel can easily deal all by itself with the enemies surrounding it.

So far, i can think of just one historically powerful army that proved undefeated on the battlefield...it was that commanded by Alexandros III Makedonon, better know today as Alexander The Great.

He gutted the Thebans, the Greeks and the Persian armies wherever they clashed.

That Israel won once, does not will mean they can continue keepin the upper hand forever. It has happened to all armies of world powers in history of war, no matter how powerful, professional and/or well equipped they might have been. At one time or another, most powerful armies of the world had due appointments with downfall. Not entirely sure if Israel is something like a world power, surely a power in the region though.

Or is this confidence based upon the notion Isreal has nuclear weapons? I do not think the Israelies might dare to use such type of armament against its enemies, and even if they´d do it, i do not think the overall panorama would be too nice for Isreal.

I was once told Syria´s army is highly competitive, and their armament can more than compete with that of Israel´s -although they lack nuclear weapons-.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 5, 2007)

An attack against Iran would be something to joy about it, at list of my part, I only get melancolic about the large amount of resources/lives spared in Irak that could be put in good use towards the iranian menace.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 5, 2007)

Remember that the Israelis hit the Osirak reactor in Iraq successfully over 20 years ago. I'm sure they are more than confident they can do it again in Iran. I have little doubt that we could destroy their military forces rather quickly. There's a large part of my brain wondering if we just ignore the Iranians if they'll just quiet down and fade out of the international spotlight and no lives will be lost.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2007)

I had to jump in here, sorry...



Udet said:


> I fail to understand why is it so many believe Israel can easily deal all by itself with the enemies surrounding it.


Because since 1948 it has done so on 6 occasions quite successfully


Udet said:


> So far, i can think of just one historically powerful army that proved undefeated on the battlefield...it was that commanded by Alexandros III Makedonon, better know today as Alexander The Great.
> 
> He gutted the Thebans, the Greeks and the Persian armies wherever they clashed.


For some of the same reasons why Alexander the Great and his armies were so successful is the reason why Israel has always come out a head...


Udet said:


> That Israel won once, does not will mean they can continue keepin the upper hand forever. It has happened to all armies of world powers in history of war, no matter how powerful, professional and/or well equipped they might have been. At one time or another, most powerful armies of the world had due appointments with downfall. Not entirely sure if Israel is something like a world power, surely a power in the region though.


Udet, again, Israel won more than once and each occasion she pummeled her adversaries so badly that either the US or USSR (when it existed) had to threaten to come in to restrain her....


Udet said:


> Or is this confidence based upon the notion Isreal has nuclear weapons? I do not think the Israelies might dare to use such type of armament against its enemies, and even if they´d do it, i do not think the overall panorama would be too nice for Isreal.


Just the fact that Isreal hasn't used any nukes is a tribute on what she could do conventionally.


Udet said:


> I was once told Syria´s army is highly competitive, and their armament can more than compete with that of Israel´s -although they lack nuclear weapons-.


Bekaa Valley - I suggest you read this.....

The Bekaa Valley Ward

_The Israeli pilots kept the advantage. "I can only tell you that, within half an hour, we shot down about 26 MiGs," Ivry said. After two hours Ivry called off the SAM attacks. The tally grew so that by noon on Friday, when a cease-fire took effect, IAF pilots had shot down 82 airplanes without losing any in air combat._

*The IAF - Worlds Largest Distributor of ex-Syrian Air Force Aircraft Parts...*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2007)

Funny, this was on this net this morning....

Syria says it fired on Israeli aircraft 8 minutes ago

DAMASCUS, Syria - Syrian air defenses opened fire on Israeli aircraft that violated Syrian airspace, a Syrian military spokesman said Thursday. 

The Israelis broke the sound barrier and "dropped ammunition" over deserted areas of northern Syria overnight, the spokesman was quoted by the official Syrian Arab News Agency.

"We warn the Israeli enemy government against this flagrant aggressive act, and retain the right to respond in an appropriate way," the Syrian spokesman said.

It was not clear if Syria was accusing the Israelis of using warplanes or some type of other aircraft such as drones.

"The Israeli enemy aircraft infiltrated into the Arab Syrian territory through the northern border, coming from the Mediterranean heading toward the eastern region, breaking the sound barrier," the spokesman said. "Air defense units confronted them and forced them to leave after they dropped some ammunition in deserted areas without causing any human or material damage."

Israel's army said it was looking into the report.

Israel acknowledges flying over Lebanon routinely, but it is unclear how often its aircraft fly over Syria.

At the beginning of last summer's war against Hezbollah guerrillas in Lebanon, Israeli warplanes buzzed the palace of Syrian President Bashar Assad in what analysts called a warning to Damascus. They also flew over Assad's summer home in the coastal city of Latakia, after Syrian-backed Palestinian militants in Gaza captured a young Israeli soldier.

*Bottom line, Israel could bitch-slap Syria anytime at will should she have to desire to do so...*


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *Bottom line, Israel could bitch-slap Syria anytime at will should she have to desire to do so...*



Absolutely no argument from me.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2007)

Udet, Fly has said it all, and besides I know what Israel has as I still have contacts over there from my stationing years ago............no matter, Syria is a piss in a can all wrapped up, I remember back in 67 Syria going in with such noble ideas and...........WHAM !

In time Israel will feel the heat of the nations surrounding it as they will rise as one under Mohammed or so they think and a real strong chance we as the US military are going to be spread out way too thin.............crappy idea I know but it's appearance is already shapeing.

~ E


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, Israel trounced their Arab enemies twice, in '67 '73; both times Israel ended up with more territory than they started with. Now the Arab countries are complaining about having lost the Gaza Strip and the West Bank. Well, maybe you guys shouldn't have attacked Israel in the first place!

Also, the Israelis have some pretty decent hardware now, including F-15E Strike Eagles and AH-64D Longbow Apaches, courtesy of the US of A. A couple of flights of F-15E's with a few GBU-27 Paveway III's would probably take care of any problems the Israelis have with anybody.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2007)

and if Syria isn't careful they may just grab some more due to the fly over this morn. I would think Israel would be smart enough not to be the instigator right at this time


----------

